
What would it take 4 you to quit your job to cofound w someone else's app idea? - orozconectar
I&#x27;ve been trying to start my own startup for months now but convincing someone with a CS to join me has been impossible... I then thought... these people that ive been asking to be my cofounder have app ideas of their own yet they&#x27;re not quitting their jobs to start their OWN ideas... why would they quit their jobs to do my idea?
======
core-questions
Probably good grammar as a bare minimum ;-)

Consider this: anyone quitting a decent CS job to work with you is giving up
earning power and other opportunities over the time period they commit to you.
You need to be able to pay them so they can afford to live, and you need to be
able to convince them that you have staying power so that their own life
outcomes aren't negatively impacted by their choice to work with you.

> hese people that ive been asking to be my cofounder have app ideas of their
> own yet they're not quitting their jobs to start their OWN ideas...

Because they don't have faith that they can turn their idea into reality and
make a living off of it. You need to be the source of that faith.

